# Critique 3 year old welsh pony please



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

This is my welsh mountain pony mare, she's 3 years old and starting undersaddle training when she turns four and fills out some more. Luckily my mom is tiny so she isn't too heavy for her! Please critique her conformation, movement, etc. Some of these pictures are a year old.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm bad at confo critiques, but she's adorable!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_I like her movements! All around nice mare (from my eyes). She looks correct, and her back just looks a sloped, perhaps muscle is in order? I love her! _


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I really like her. She does look a little chubby, but I think shes more stocky then the ponies I see. How tall?


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

She looks great!! And super cute!  She seems to have good length in her stride.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh she is a cutie, reminds me of my old welsh mountain pony cinders. She has a white sock almost identical to my little qh cross Hunter. Oh dear now I'm really wondering if he is crossed with WMP, we were thinking arab.


----------



## eaferg (Dec 26, 2009)

What a plump pony  
She looks pretty good, congrats!


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

she not really fat but not slim either, we are hoping she gets more muscle and toned when we start training her a bit more. Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's really a decent looking pony  best of luck with her!


----------



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow shes really cute, she looks well proportioned.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Good looking pony, looks a lot better than a lot of Welshies I've seen around at the moment. Lovely movement, lovely colour.Are you planning on showing her? How tall is she?


----------



## Sophia (Jun 30, 2009)

We did show her once when she was 1, we got reserved champion since she wasn't a brat yet.  Then when she was 2 she went nuts at the show and reared stuff like that. personally I think she was way better looking then her competitor(s) but the judge was all about attitude as much as conformation so she picked the easier to handle pony. I think it was our ponies rebel day. We haven't measured her yet but I think she may be around 11.2hh. I don't think she is growing much more in height. We still have her mother/father and are hoping to keep breeding with the stallion. Her mother would have been amazing as a broodmare but this was her last foal as she's old and retired now. We attempted anotehr foal and she appeared pregnant but we checked her out when she wasn't growing and apparentley she may have an enlarged ovarie, so we decided she was allowed a break. With a bit more trainign i think showing is going to happen in the summer of 2010 since she'll be travelling with my pony to her first show of the summer and this may allow her to relax a bit, as well as help my pony relax.


----------

